# مطلوب مقطع فديو عن نظام التصنيع المرن fms



## [email protected] (24 يوليو 2009)

مساء الخير يامهندسيننا الكرام ...

صراحة انا مهندس ميكانيكي في بدايتي بالتخصص ...

طلب منا الدكتور اعداد بحث عن نظام التصنيع المرن fms ابشركم عملت البحث ولكن طلب منا اضافه مقاطع فديو عن هذا النظام وهذا مالم اجده ..

ياريييييييييييت اللي يقدر يساعدنا مايبخل علينا ...

انا بالانتظار ...

شاكر ومقدر لكم ...​


----------



## شهبندر (26 يوليو 2009)

سلام
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7CRZZlnmKo
عبارة عن اشهار لخلية مرنة. لكن أعتقد أنها تفي بالغرض
حظ سعيد


----------



## [email protected] (27 يوليو 2009)

شهبندر قال:


> سلام
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7crzzlnmko
> عبارة عن اشهار لخلية مرنة. لكن أعتقد أنها تفي بالغرض
> حظ سعيد


 

يعطييييييييييكـ العافيه يالغالي ...

ماقصرت ...

شاكر كل الشكر لكـ..


----------



## قاسم القريشي (29 يوليو 2009)

مشكور حبي بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng.sami (2 أغسطس 2009)

اعتقد انه صعب انك تلاقى فيديو شامل .. مشكور يا شهبندر


----------



## شهبندر (10 أغسطس 2009)

العفو أخي:34:
في الخدمــــــــــــــــة


----------

